# Shrimp question



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi everyone 
my question is can blue rilli shrimp be kept with CRS or redtailed tiger shrimp ?
im asking as i have 4 blue rilli shrimp & i wanted to get eather CRS or redtailed tiger shrimp but i dont want them to breed with each other 

also if anyone breeds blue rilli shrimp im looking for more of them


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I believe so. Blue Rili can't keep with other Neo unless you want wild brown color.

Dwarf Shrimp Compatibility Chart

and

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/classified-archive-29/fs-blue-dream-rili-shrimp-more-138058/

You will have wait for 1-2 months because Dazalea just sold several hundred of them before his euro trip. I just received 30 of them today and they are healthy and beautiful shrimps.


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

@outsider ok & ty for the info chart


----------

